# Where To Buy Dandelions?



## EarthUponWater

I know this is an odd question and maybe it's been asked before, but I'm being lazy. I discovered that I can feed dandelions to both my Tort and Turtle (Forest Hingeback, Western Painted). Unfortunately, there are none near my house I'd be willing to eat myself, let alone let my pets eat. I live near a park (which is frequented by dogs, foxes, skunks, raccoons, and park maintenance) and next to a railroad track.

I assume it's not difficult to raise dandelions, but I don't want to do that unless I have good starters. Is there a place to buy them? If not, would anyone be willing to figure out how to ship some starters to me with instructions on care?


----------



## Missy

Watch for the blooms to go to seed and pick the seed and you can just scatter them on the ground or in pots. They are super easy to grow in fact I would love to get rid of a few hundred, LOL. I would send you plants but don't think they would do well. I have tried transplanting them and they don't always do well but planted by seed works every time.


----------



## HarleyK

you can actually find the leaves at supermarkets. I heard wholefoods has them also.


----------



## spikethebest

if you cant find them anywhere, i could bunch them together for you, and ship them to you. what city are you in?


----------



## tortoisenerd

Organic/natural grocers, nature preserve type areas they don't spray (away from paths because like you said, dogs and such), or better yet, find a friend with an organic yard who is willing to let you come over and pick weeds (I still haven't found one unfortunately)! I go to Whole Foods or a local chain that is similar to it. I had no luck trying to grow them or any other weed. lol


----------



## moswen

I still have some baggies of dandelion seeds from my back yard, they were taking over this spring, I can send you some if you want


----------



## TOK DADDY

Fresh and Easy has them for sure...


----------



## fel1958

ANY HIGH QUALITY FOOD STORE WILL HAVE THEM IN THE PRODUCE SECTION.IF YOU CANT FIND THEM I CAN SEND YOU A POUND.


----------



## jclyn87

moswen said:


> I still have some baggies of dandelion seeds from my back yard, they were taking over this spring, I can send you some if you want



hey lol could i get some too?


----------



## geekinpink

me too! send me some! LOL but I am in the philippines though... I cannot find it anywhere here even seeds aren't available


----------



## coreyc

Hi if any one is still looking for dandelion seed's I seen an ad on E

Hi if any one is still looking for dandelion seed's I seen an ad on EBAY a little while ago it is under reptile supplies thought I would pass it along


----------



## Sweetness_bug

Hi;

If you have extra please let me know i can use some as well.

Thanks 

I still have some baggies of dandelion seeds from my back yard, they were taking over this spring, I can send you some if you want
[/quote]


----------



## moswen

oh goodness i never re-check where i've posted, if anyone wants them please pm me i've got hundreds still!!! and they're free, not even charging 54cents for a stamp lol!


----------



## goReptiles

carolina pet supplies sells seeds.


----------

